# travel advice



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Good afternoon, My family and I are heading on a California cruise. We are going to Catalina island and Ensenada Mexico. Does any of you have any "cheaper" Excursions or activities that you would recommend? We are also staying somewhere close to Long Beach for a couple days. Any recommendations on beaches or fun things to do there as well? I posted here about going to Florida last year and got tons of information. I am hoping to get the same for the West coast. Thanks in advance.:help:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When I was on Catalina too many years ago to mention, I went out a pier and there was a fishing supplies shack. I bought a length of line, some hooks and a little bait, then caught dozens of various fish by hand. It was fun... by the time I left there were half a dozen other people doing it LOL. I just tossed the fish back. 


-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

DallanC said:


> When I was on Catalina too many years ago to mention, I went out a pier and there was a fishing supplies shack. I bought a length of line, some hooks and a little bait, then caught dozens of various fish by hand. It was fun... by the time I left there were half a dozen other people doing it LOL. I just tossed the fish back.
> 
> -DallanC


Sounds like fun. My boys would love that. Would you need a license to do that?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DallanC said:


> When I was on Catalina too many years ago to mention, I went out a pier and there was a fishing supplies shack. I bought a length of line, some hooks and a little bait, then caught dozens of various fish by hand. It was fun... by the time I left there were half a dozen other people doing it LOL. I just tossed the fish back.
> 
> -DallanC


They offer this service on most piers along the west coast. Oceanside, Newport, etc. I'm from oceanside and used to fish that pier quite a bit. Good times catching mackerel

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> Sounds like fun. My boys would love that. Would you need a license to do that?


On the oceanside pier you were allowed to fish from the pier ONLY without a license. Not sure about any other piers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Watch the wallet, cc, and id's. My sister in law took her posse over Thanksgiving on that same cruise. Three of six families had issues. Best was KFC in India. Probably a coincidence the crew had lot's of Indians.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> Good afternoon, My family and I are heading on a California cruise. We are going to Catalina island and Ensenada Mexico. Does any of you have any "cheaper" Excursions or activities that you would recommend? We are also staying somewhere close to Long Beach for a couple days. Any recommendations on beaches or fun things to do there as well? I posted here about going to Florida last year and got tons of information. I am hoping to get the same for the West coast. Thanks in advance.:help:


I've been in the same cruise a couple times and always enjoy the zip lines, sea animal tour - we saw tons of dolphins and seals right next to the boat, and Segway tour at Catalina Island. We were going to try parasailing also, but the winds were always too high. One thing to avoid is the "vineyard atv tour" in Ensenada - you ride on a bus past one small vineyard and then drive a go-cart thingie around in a pasture with cows - no joke!

Here are some other suggestions, depending on how far you want to drive - all are within about an hour and a half of Long Beach: Balboa Island - the ferry ride and the island itself is pretty awesome, Crystal Cove - amazing beach and the Beachcomber Cafe is awesome - it's right on the beach, and if you have the time, head down to "old" San Diego and look around. There are some really cool buildings and some fantastic Mexican food. Not sure what your religious beliefs are, but there is the Mormon Battalion museum in "old" San Diego as well.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I've been in the same cruise a couple times and always enjoy the zip lines, sea animal tour - we saw tons of dolphins and seals right next to the boat, and Segway tour at Catalina Island. We were going to try parasailing also, but the winds were always too high. One thing to avoid is the "vineyard atv tour" in Ensenada - you ride on a bus past one small vineyard and then drive a go-cart thingie around in a pasture with cows - no joke!
> 
> Here are some other suggestions, depending on how far you want to drive - all are within about an hour and a half of Long Beach: Balboa Island - the ferry ride and the island itself is pretty awesome, Crystal Cove - amazing beach and the Beachcomber Cafe is awesome - it's right on the beach, and if you have the time, head down to "old" San Diego and look around. There are some really cool buildings and some fantastic Mexican food. Not sure what your religious beliefs are, but there is the Mormon Battalion museum in "old" San Diego as well.


 Thanks for the info! definitely will be hitting the museum. I saw that the Balbo island has some whale watching that we are going to try as well. Never saw one in person. It's going to be great.


----------

